# Betta can't catch food



## FourXX (Aug 5, 2009)

My Betta misses his food when he tries to catch it. I'm feeding him flakes/pellets, as I have been, but now he tries to get the food but he seems to have problems getting it. Any suggestions??
He appears to be healthy otherwise, he is active and doesn't look different.

Thanks


----------



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

dont feed him flakes i would try and feed him some plecocaine


----------



## FourXX (Aug 5, 2009)

OK, but has anyone ever had their fish do this before? It's not like he doesn't want the food, it seems like he can't get it in his mouth or something


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

?
How old is the bugger?
Betta's are known for their bad vision.
Check his eyes, are they white? cloudy? filmy? do they track things okay? do they look like they popping out a bit(google pop eye)?

That's the only thing I can think of is something to do with his eyes. That or we are talking something neurological but there is nothing we can check for that.


----------



## FourXX (Aug 5, 2009)

He's about a year old. His eyes look fine, I put a mirror up to his tank to see if he reacted, and he did, but I guess his vision could still be less than perfect. 

I can post some pictures from before this started happening, and some current ones if that would be any help.

Is there anything I could do to make feeding easier for him?


----------

